

Show HN: my new project, an app to tell your friends what you need - lolizbak
http://grople.com

======
localtalent
In response to patja's comment, I a) don't like doing cash business with my
friends and b) rarely will ask enough to make it worth my time.

Say my friend needs help fixing her bike, something I know how to do. She puts
the call out and I volunteer. How much do I ask for? $20? $30? Not really
life-changing sums, and getting much more than that makes it awkward. This is
why that the currency for bike nerds is 6-packs.

What would be a lot more interesting for me is skill swapping: I'd be happy to
teach someone to fix their bike if they gave me help learning the guitar. Then
not only do I learn a new skill (which is worth a lot more than $20), I get to
spend more time with a friend (or associate, or stranger).

Consider the value exchange that's going to take place between your users, and
I think it gets a lot more compelling.

And I'm not really feeling the name either, I also thought of the Grapist.

------
baberuth
Great idea, awful name.

Grope + People = Grople ?

Obligatory Grapist video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqq051BU2MY>

Sort of reminds me of zaarly.com

~~~
lolizbak
Thank you. I've received various feedback, but you're right - we might need to
change :)

~~~
kongqiu
Definitely recommend a name change. Cool idea, though.

------
andjones
I love the idea, however there is a fundamental problem with the way we ask
for things that must be overcome:

Only those that think they _deserve_ what they're asking for will ask. The
problem boils down to self worth. If I truly believe that I am worth (a
million dollars|to be funded|a beer|a lesson in rails), then I will get it
[1]. In this sense, this tool does a great job of connecting a need to those
who can possibly fulfill that need within your social network.

Those without the confidence to ask will be left in the dust. They will see
this as another divisive tool between the haves and have nots.

If you can solve the problem of self worth, that is a billion dollar problem
[2]. Its not a problem many of us in the start-up world consider. I think you
must have a relatively high enough self worth to with stand failure and keep
self promoting a start-ups.

We all deserve the very best in life. Some of the unhappy people I know are
afraid to ask for the very best, or just don't think they deserve it. I think
your tool is a step in the right direction.

[1] Within reason. If I ask for a trillion and believe I'm worth a trillion, I
will get what I asked for. That is, my peer group will let me know that is
silly.

[2] Also cooler than a million dollar problem

~~~
kongqiu
If the "self worth" problem is something you want to focus on (and for an MVP,
I'm not convinced it's that big an issue), some ideas for encouraging more
participation by non-narcissists:

Limit the number of "requests" and/or dollar amount a person can submit. If a
user invites a friend who then signs up and/or makes a request, the original
user could earn more requests. This would provide an incentive for the "high
self worth" people to encourage their lower-self worth friends to ask for
things.

Just a thought...

~~~
lolizbak
Really cool idea, thank you ! Will try to implement this next week

------
JonAtkinson
That name is terrible. I'm sure it's a clever portmanteau, but I'm just seeing
'grope', which is not a pleasant association for your brand.

~~~
nateberkopec
I'm not a huge fan of "just grople it" on the homepage either. If I just
encountered your service for the first time, I don't know what "gropling" is,
so I don't know how to "grople it".

Your startup name becoming a verb is something earned, not something you can
just create or start doing.

~~~
lolizbak
"Your startup name becoming a verb is something earned, not something you can
just create or start doing." => You're totally right. We've been using it
(noun, verb) internally and I guess I got used to it. Thank you!

------
patja
Doesn't anyone else find the whole idea of putting a price tag on a request to
your "friends" a little off-putting?

~~~
lolizbak
The thing is, every favor/service has a price. If you're my friend and you're
an expert in rails or a salsa teacher, i'd be happy to pay you to teach me
what you know _if i need it_.

Doesn't make sense?

~~~
kongqiu
The combination of cash+friends does put off many people. In lieu of cash,
could they offer a beer for something?

A barbecue?

A code review (i.e., something they're particularly good at)?

~~~
lolizbak
Yep, makes sense. Which is why it's the first option in the list (coffee,
beer, ...)

------
TamDenholm
Might want to fix the grammar of the biggest bit of text.

"Tell your friends what your need" should be "you", not "your".

~~~
lolizbak
That's why my girlfriend says i need glasses.... :) Thanks, corrected!

------
Void_
Why couldn't I just use my Facebook status, or Twitter to tell my friends that
I need something?

------
lolizbak
Hi fellow HNers, I wanted to show you my new project: Grople.com .

This is my 1s rails project, and I was looking for best learning practices. So
I asked around (twitter, facebook) and got 2 types of responses: friends who
also wanted to learn, and friends who could help out.

So this is actually what I built: an app to tell your friends what you need.
Your friends can "+1" (they have the same need) or help out (commenting,
offering their help).

I would love your feedback as much on the concept than on the execution. I
built this in about 2 weeks, and will iterate based on your comments!

Thank again!

~~~
bricestacey
Why do you have to put a price on it?

~~~
lolizbak
Because for some things, i'm ready to pay. Honestly, two weeks ago, i would
have paid _a lot_ for a 2 hours hands-down training on polymorphic models. For
other things (a favor, a beer with friends tonight), i wouldn't pay anything -
obviously. So I figured i'd give the option.

~~~
bricestacey
When I first saw the site I assumed it was just a place to beg. But, I'm
starting to think it is like group buying where the buyers name the price and
there aren't any sellers. So, if a seller comes and wants to sell, how do they
"grab" it?

You could actually turn it into a business if you can bring both parties
together and charge a fee.

------
duiker101
this seems interesting but i do not want it with twitter. you should make it
open with your login system and give the option to connect twitter, or to
choose what service to use, yours or twitter.

~~~
lolizbak
we'll implement other signup options, you're right. twitter connect is fast
and easy, it's why we began with it. thx!

~~~
Johngibb
You should look into the rails gem 'devise' if you're not already. It comes
built in with everything you need for login, like account creation, passwords
encrypted with bcrypt, forgotten password reset. And it also works with oauth
login so it'll still support twitter.

------
unshift
not being a jerk but i don't actually get it -- i can post something that i
need and a price and then what? people people can say they need it too? why do
i care?

a few nits:

\- your URL scheme is no good (/projects/<number>), should be something more
readable

\- the footer should read, "bear with us, we have cool things brewing" and not
"we got"

\- your homepage doesn't actually explain what effect "gropling" something
has, if any

------
evoltix
On the main page it says: "Tell your friends what your need." It should be:
"Tell your friends what _you_ need."

------
jeggers5
Never do business with friends!!!

------
lewispb
Bounced at 'voila'

